# EA Catechism



## fairmanjd (Apr 12, 2011)

I am steadily working my way through the catechism and have started practicing the questions in addition to the answers. It's strange; but for me, learning the questions ties it together and helps me retain more. Any other EAs out there experience this?


----------



## Beathard (Apr 12, 2011)

I have all my students learn both. Many test themselves on test day. I believe you learn more and faster.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Apr 12, 2011)

if the process works for you ,keep on truckn brother, iam in the middle of doing the same thing. iam constantly trying to make my ashlar perfect. i try to study jeopardy(the game show) style, that way helps me, espcially when iam in a rut or need a break from traditional studying.


----------



## choppersteve03 (Apr 13, 2011)

hey get the book building boaz,it will make things click. at least it helped me make sense of alot of things. building boaz is for sale on this site and the author is Dr. John S. Nagy.


----------



## Bill Lins (Apr 13, 2011)

fairmanjd said:


> I am steadily working my way through the catechism and have started practicing the questions in addition to the answers. It's strange; but for me, learning the questions ties it together and helps me retain more. Any other EAs out there experience this?


 
Worked the same way for me.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 13, 2011)

fairmanjd said:


> I am steadily working my way through the catechism and have started practicing the questions in addition to the answers. It's strange; but for me, learning the questions ties it together and helps me retain more. Any other EAs out there experience this?


 
That's how I am doing it also. For me it helped tremendously. Knowing the question also gives you the hint of what the answer should be. I know that there were a couple where I would get answers to questions crossed up, but learning the questions also cleared that right up.


----------

